# The ultimate chad car



## Hollywood (Feb 12, 2021)

What is in your eyes the ultimate chad car?

I would say Range Rover. Stylish, English class, but still a beast.
Mercedes GLE 63 amg is also a chad car.

Btw I want to have a Range Rover in Juli 2021 since I am earning decent.

Greetz


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 12, 2021)

fiat multipla


----------



## brickshithouzz (Feb 12, 2021)

Big pick-ups/ 4x4s - Defender, G Wagon. Hilux, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 12, 2021)

juliencentral said:


> What is in your eyes the ultimate chad car?
> 
> I would say Range Rover. Stylish, English class, but still a beast.
> Mercedes GLE 63 amg is also a chad car.
> ...


Those are femoid cars


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Feb 12, 2021)

depends on where you live. for example in the US a Ford mustang is everywhere so it doesn't make you stand out. a Chad car is an Audi a7 or RS7, a Range Rover, a Mercedes G class etc. 









that's why I wouldn't buy them, it doesn't fit my looks or personality. I like older cars that fit the doomer atmosphere like


----------



## Mouthbreath (Feb 12, 2021)

bmw m3 or m5


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 12, 2021)

Real Chads drive lightweight, rear wheel drives with big engines (even more High T with manual transmission)


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 12, 2021)

brickshithouzz said:


> Big pick-ups/ 4x4s - Defender, G Wagon. Hilux, etc.


Femoid cars


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 12, 2021)

Mouthbreath said:


> bmw m3 or m5



Based


----------



## Deleted member 11835 (Feb 12, 2021)

and


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 12, 2021)

German Naturally Aspirated V8s


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 12, 2021)

ilikeyogapantsbro said:


> and


Mirin Porsche 911 Turbo S
Those things absolutely destroy everything in their path 
Only Bugattis and Koenigess can perfomance mog them 
They also look insane (best design for me) and have great interiors

Shame about the sound but hey its a Turbo....


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 12, 2021)

i'd be happy to have a car in general what kind of autistic middle class sperging is this


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 12, 2021)

Mouthbreath said:


> bmw m3 or m5



Best car of all time 
Wish i will get one in manual


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 12, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> i'd be happy to have a car in general what kind of autistic middle class sperging is this


Passion for cars exist 
Of course i dont care for utilitary


----------



## $tackThatMoney (Feb 12, 2021)

juliencentral said:


> Btw I want to have a Range Rover in Juli 2021 since I am earning decent.


What do you do for a living?


----------



## Mongrelcel (Feb 12, 2021)

You all are literally trolling if the very first reply isnt this


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Passion for cars exist
> Of course i dont care for utilitary


i guess but i would have a passion for driving not for cars like i ain't care for what car i'd drive just as long as i can drive and it's enjoyable


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 12, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> i guess but i would have a passion for driving not for cars like i ain't care for what car i'd drive just as long as i can drive and it's enjoyable


Yes but the driving experience differ a lot for differnent cars 

Like, the engine/sound is half of the pleasure for me 
For exemple 
This Car, the Lexus LFA is loved by everybody in the car community because of its insane 4.8 V10 sound


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Yes but the driving experience differ a lot for differnent cars
> 
> Like, the engine/sound is half of the pleasure for me
> For exemple
> ...


just buy a jbl speaker and play the noise


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 12, 2021)

Ferrari portofino convertible

I want one before 25


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 12, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> just buy a jbl speaker and play the noise


This doesnt work like that bro


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> This doesnt work like that bro
> View attachment 982582


it does

you are just not willing to DIYmaxx


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 12, 2021)

dohbeep said:


> Ferrari portofino convertible
> 
> I want one before 25


812 GTS mogs


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 12, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> it does
> 
> you are just not willing to DIYmaxx


No
Fake sounds are digusting as fuck and cars that have this deserve to be burned on the spot 


You cant understand since you arent a car passionate 

The sound must come from the movement of each cylinders burning gas and air 
A real natural sound


----------



## loromate (Feb 12, 2021)

JFL at the delusionals thinking chad drives pick up trucks and big cars. I drive a sports car


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> No
> Fake sounds are digusting as fuck and cars that have this deserve to be burned on the spot
> 
> 
> ...


bruh momentum

as long as it's got 4 wheels and goes i'm cool


----------



## xefo (Feb 12, 2021)

$$$


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 12, 2021)

xefo69 said:


> View attachment 982596
> 
> $$$


Love the interior


----------



## xefo (Feb 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Love the interior
> View attachment 982609


unmoggable car, epitome of wealth and class


----------



## Deleted member 10176 (Feb 12, 2021)

Curious0 said:


>


I live in Qatar and every qatari girl has this as her first car.

Dodge challenger is the chad car


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 12, 2021)

xefo69 said:


> unmoggable car, epitome of wealth and class


Still prefer Aston Martin in High Class cars tho 
They always look and sound insane


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> 812 GTS mogs
> View attachment 982586


Portofino is NT 
812 GTS looks like autists pipe dream


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 12, 2021)

dohbeep said:


> Portofino is NT
> 812 GTS looks like autists pipe dream


And ?
Who cares about NT ?
V12 always mogs 



Everytime you start/rev the V12, you must the happiest man in the world


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 12, 2021)

xefo69 said:


> View attachment 982596
> 
> $$$


I feel like you need to be a chad just to pull off a Chiron its just too overkill that if you don't live up to the car its not right


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 12, 2021)

Jaguars are really nice too


----------



## LastGerman (Feb 12, 2021)

This thread is absolutely brutal. I am too retarded to drive... I just wish I was capable of driving. Driving > everything else in life


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 12, 2021)

tbh. it would suck owning a beautifull new car or a very beautifull classic. because I would have 100% scratch fear.

I know a few with new car they totally love. And they all have scratch fear, and drive around like a little bitch.

While I with muh 8 year old car. I'm flying over round bumps, I squeeze in and park my car close to others; if I have to pass someone but I will scracth 1 part of car against the bushes, I do so. when I have my hands full, I close the car door by foot kick, etc..
And when I make parking damage to hum car for the 10 the time, I laugh.

You will never see me, crying like a little bitch. Like this guy, whom got a scratch on his car.
Car = use product.



Just give me an older car, which is comfy, and nice engine. And since I drive sloppy and like to drive sloppy, and always scratch and dent alot; I can do so happily.


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Feb 12, 2021)

“Chad” doesn’t care he drives whatever the f*ck he wants


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 12, 2021)

nurtureiseverything said:


> View attachment 982674
> 
> View attachment 982673


Love the Porsche 911 but Teslas deserve to burn


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 12, 2021)

Range Rover, Mercedes S or Tesla. Range is a good choice @juliencentral


----------



## Bitch (Feb 12, 2021)

Yeah Rovers are nice and very rare where I live. For some reason people in Central Europe tend to trust German cars a lot more. But Rovers mog Audi Qs and BMW X series anyway imo.


----------



## Need2Ascend (Feb 12, 2021)

Chad doesn't need to compensate with expensive cars


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 12, 2021)

Need2Ascend said:


> Chad doesn't need to compensate with expensive cars


true that. 
To add.
Cool maxxed Chads, more often drive motorbikes. Bikes is more funmaxxing.
CarMaxxing, is more for dudes trying to compensate with BetaBuxxing signaling.


----------



## Deleted member 7785 (Feb 12, 2021)

anything big


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Feb 12, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> tbh. it would suck owning a beautifull new car or a very beautifull classic. because I would have 100% scratch fear.
> 
> I know a few with new car they totally love. And they all have scratch fear, and drive around like a little bitch.
> 
> ...



Well said. A car should be a use product. Some people are soo rich that they don't even have scratch fear with expensive cars, then I can understand them buying such cars. They are just not fit for middle class people, some people consciously decide to be a slave for their car...


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 12, 2021)

Need2Ascend said:


> Chad doesn't need to compensate with expensive cars


And passion for cars ???


----------



## Deleted member 11705 (Feb 12, 2021)

Nissan moGT-R


----------



## Deusmaximus (Feb 12, 2021)

I would go for a mercedes cla43 or c43 coupe. Its enough to attract sluts, and do some noise in the streets.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 13, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> I would go for a mercedes cla43 or c43 coupe. Its enough to attract sluts, and do some noise in the streets.
> 
> View attachment 983188
> View attachment 983189
> ...


>4 cylinder 

They sound like shit 

At least take a V8 

Also you are a cuck if you buy cars for girls


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 13, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> And passion for cars ???


It's a cool and fun hobby to have.
Working on car and so on.
But than and is unrelated to women.
Each person needs hobbies


----------



## LastGerman (Feb 13, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> It's a cool and fun hobby to have.
> Working on car and so on.



This is indeed a huge brag thread.


----------



## john2 (Feb 13, 2021)

LastGerman said:


> This is indeed a huge brag thread.


You haven't got your license yet jfl?


----------



## IWantToMax (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 13, 2021)

juliencentral said:


> What is in your eyes the ultimate chad car?
> 
> I would say Range Rover. Stylish, English class, but still a beast.
> Mercedes GLE 63 amg is also a chad car.
> ...


g wagon


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 13, 2021)

LastGerman said:


> This is indeed a huge brag thread.


Are you ever going to overcome the "having a driver lincense" Pill?

This woman can't overcome it.


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Feb 13, 2021)

juliencentral said:


> What is in your eyes the ultimate chad car?
> 
> I would say Range Rover. Stylish, English class, but still a beast.
> Mercedes GLE 63 amg is also a chad car.
> ...


whats your job? arent u 19? impressive that youre earning good money at that age ngl


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 13, 2021)

thehealingfields said:


> whats your job?


if i recall correctly. he moves stuff from 1 place to another. Exporting or shipping stuff around. 
Might be human trafficking as well, I dunno (lol, just kiddin)


----------



## Deleted member 6409 (Feb 13, 2021)

some sorta mustang


----------



## LastGerman (Feb 13, 2021)

john2 said:


> You haven't got your license yet jfl?



No, I am literally too retarded to drive.


----------



## LastGerman (Feb 13, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Are you ever going to overcome the "having a driver lincense" Pill?
> 
> This woman can't overcome it.




Female driving is disgusting. This thumbnail is disgusting. I really cannot live anymore in this world. It is just too emasculating.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 13, 2021)

LastGerman said:


> No, I am literally too retarded to drive.


What illness or disorder do you have, that you can't?


----------



## LastGerman (Feb 13, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> What illness or disorder do you have, that you can't?



I am just too retarded. Neurotypical people will never understand.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 13, 2021)

LastGerman said:


> I am just too retarded. Neurotypical people will never understand.


iq?
Or physical iq?


----------

